# Sheds



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

Found a nice set last night, whats evreyone else finding?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

The Lodge has a thread on shed hunting. Nice find!


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok thanks, I'll have to check that out


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lucky dog!


----------

